#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Διευκρινήσεις για τις νέες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στο ΕΤΑΑ - ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Xάρης

Λόγω του μεσοπρόθεσμου προγράμματος θα έχουμε αλλαγές στο ασφαλιστικό και *σημαντικές αυξήσεις* στις εισφορές.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
Βάσει της §2 του άρθρου 44 του *Ν.3986/01.07.2011*:Από 01.08.2011 καθιερώθηκε *ειδικό τέλος (10€/μήνα) υπέρ ανέργων*. 
Το ποσό αυτό θα πηγαίνει σε ειδικό λογαριασμό ανεργίας του ΟΑΕΔ και θα πληρώνεται μαζί με τις λοιπές εισφορές του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Το ποσό αυτό είναι υπέρ των Αυτοτελώς και Ανεξαρτήτως Απασχολουμένων με οικονομική και λογιστική αυτοτέλεια. Σκοπός του λογαριασμού είναι η χορήγηση βοηθήματος σε περιπτώσεις αποδεδειγμένης διακοπής του επαγγέλματος και για χρονικό διάστημα τουλάχιστον τριών μηνών. 
*Συνεπώς:* Ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας μηχανικός θα μπορεί για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά να λάβει επίδομα ανεργίας, βοήθημα το ονομάζουν, αρκεί να μπορεί να έχει αποδεδειγμένα διακόψει το επάγγελμα για 3 τουλάχιστον μήνεςΑυτό είναι το θετικό του νόμου. Τα αρνητικά είναι τα επόμενα.

Βάσει της §14 του άρθρου 44 του Ν.3986/01.07.2011:Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ασφαλισμένοι *μέχρι 31.12.1992* (παλιό ασφαλιστικό) θα καταβάλλουν:
α) κλάδος κύριας ασφάλισης: πρόσθετη μηνιαία εισφορά *2%* επί του ποσού της *1ης ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας* των Π.Δ.124/1993 (Α΄ 54), Π.Δ.126/1993 (Α΄ 54) και Π.Δ.125/1993 (Α΄ 54), όπως ισχύουν.
β)  κλάδοι επικουρικής ασφάλισης, πρόνοιας & ασθένειας: πρόσθετη εισφορά ύψους *0,6%, 0,4% και 0,65% αντίστοιχα*, επί του ποσού της *1ης ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας* των Π.Δ.124/1993 (Α΄ 54), Π.Δ.126/1993 (Α΄ 54) και Π.Δ.125/1993 (Α΄ 54), όπως ισχύουν.
γ) Ειδική Προσαύξηση: πρόσθετη εισφορά ύψους *2%* επί του ποσού της *1ης ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας* του Π.Δ.124/1993 (Α΄ 54), όπως ισχύει.Βάσει της §15 του άρθρου 44 του Ν.3986/01.07.2011:Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ασφαλισμένοι *μετά 31.12.1992* (νέο ασφαλιστικό) *κατατάσσονται*:
_στην *1η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία* κατά την πρώτη υπαγωγή τους στην ασφάλιση των Τομέων, όπως αυτή προβλέπεται από το Π.Δ.124/1993 (Α΄ 54) και την υποπερίπτωση αα΄ της περίπτωσης β΄ της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 4 του Ν.3518/2006 (Α΄ 272), το Π.Δ.126/1993 (Α΄ 54) και το Π.Δ.125/1993 (Α΄ 54), και 
_ *μετατάσσονται στις επόμενες κατηγορίες ανά τριετία*, και πάντα την 1η του έτους του επόμενου εκείνου στο οποίο συμπληρώθηκε η τριετία.
_ Οι *πέντε πρώτες* ασφαλιστικές κατηγορίες είναι *υποχρεωτικές*. Οι επόμενες είναι προαιρετικές.
_ Τα παραπάνω *ισχύουν σ' όλους τους κλάδους*, κύριας ασφάλισης, επικουρικής ασφάλισης, πρόνοιας, ασθενείας και ειδικής προσαύξησης.Στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί ένας πίνακας με τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές όπως διαμορφώνονται με τα νέα δεδομένα, τον οποίο όμως δεν μπορώ να διασταυρώσω. (βλ. παρακάτω)
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος πού είναι δημοσιευμένες οι σημερινές ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, όχι μόνο της 1ης ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίες αλλά και των επόμενων τεσσάρων, ας μας ενημερώσει.

----------

mania

----------


## sundance

η δυσαναλογη αυξηση των υπολοιπων σε σχεση με αυτους που ειναι εγγεγραμμενοι στο παλιο ασφαλιστικο, ειναι η απολυτη *ΑΛΗΤΕΙΑ*.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου sundance.

Σήμερα πέρασα από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για να επιβεβαιώσω τα παραπάνω.
Μίλησα με την προϊσταμένη του τμήματος εισφορών και μου είπε ότι επίσημο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα και δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί για τίποτα, ακόμη.
Με παρέπεμψε μάλιστα στα όσα κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο τα οποία και αναδημοσίευσα παραπάνω.

Πέρα από την αδικαιολόγητη, απαράδεκτη και άδικη αύξηση των εισφορών, είναι πέρα ως πέρα απαράδεκτο να μη γνωρίζουμε πόσα θα πληρώνουμε αύριο, πόσα θα πληρώνουμε σε δυο, πέντα δέκα χρόνια, πότε θα πάρουμε σύνταξη και πόση θα είναι αυτή.

Επίσης, να ενημερώσω ότι μειώνονται οι παροχές του ΚΥΤ και αυτό θα το διαπιστώσουν γρήγορα, ειδικά όσοι έχουν τακτική επαφή με το ΚΥΤ λόγω χρόνιου προβλήματος υγείας.

*Αφού πρώτα μας δώσετε ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ, μετά να μας ξεκαθαρίσετε τους όρους της ασφαλιστικής μας κάλυψης από τώρα για τα επόμενα χρόνια που μας απομένουν μέχρι τη σύνταξη και τότε, ας αποφασίσει ο καθένας αν θα συνεχίσει με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή όχι (δικαίωμα επιλογής).*

----------

eli

----------


## sundance

δικαιωμα επιλογης δεν προκειται να μας δωσουν...ειναι αυτονοητο πιστευω, ειδικα αυτη την εποχη που παραπαιει η οικονομια.

οι τυποι ειναι επικινδυνοι.

απλα θεωρω πλεον σχεδον δεδομενο, οτι προσπαθουν να χτυπησουν τον μικρομεσαιο μηχανικο.

ειναι εντωμεταξυ τοσο θρασσεις, που λογω κλικας, ξεδιαντροπα, βγαινουν και χτυπαν στα 'αυτια' τους εγγεγραμμενους με το νεο ασφαλιστικο. βλεπετε μεσα στο τσμεδε ολοι οι καρεκλοκενταυροι ειναι ανω των 45-50...

τελος, απουσιαζει και ο ορθολογισμος οσον αφορα το εισπρακτικο του πλαισιου, διοτι οι παλιοι μηχανικοι, βλεπει ανω των 45, βλεπε παλιο ασφαλιστικο, πετυχαν την χρυση εποχη της οικοδομης, οποτε θα μπορουσαν ανετα να συνεισφερουν σε μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο αυξησης. οι νεοι θα ακολουθησουν το 'ουκ αν λαβεις παρα του μη εχοντος', οποτε παλι καταληγουμε οτι εκτος απο ηλιθιοι (εισπρακτικος στοχος) ειναι και θρασσεις-ξεδιαντροποι (παταξη του ελευθερου επαγγελματος-νεοι επαγγελματιες).

το 2012 θα δουμε πραματα και θαματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Στις 11.11.2011 το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ εξέδωσε το ψήφισμα *ΑΥΤΟ* με το οποίο *επιβεβαιώνει* τα ποσά του παραπάνω πίνακα αλλά και μας ενημερώνει ότι σύμφωνα με δημόσιες δηλώσεις του διοικητή του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα έχουν *αναδρομική ισχύ από 01.07.2011!*

Καλεί δε τις διοικήσεις του ΤΕΕ και του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να:
α) μας ενημερώσουν &
β) αναλάβουν δράσεις πολιτικές και νομικές.

Το ΤΕΕ (κεντρικό Αθήνας) απάντησε με *ΑΥΤΟ*.
Στο οποίο μας λέει λίγο πολύ ότι δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα και πόσο κόπτονται για εμάς τα μέλη του ΤΕΕ.

Λέει ότι: 
α) Δεν είχαν απαντήσει μέχρι τώρα γιατί ήταν "ψίθυροι" και γενικώς δεν είναι πολιτική τους να απαντούν σε ό,τι δεν έχει "θεσμικό μανδύα".
Μάλιστα. Και ας αιωρείται το ότι από 01.01.2012 θα έχουμε εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 650¤/μήνα. "Ψίθυροι" είναι και να μην τους δίνουμε σημασία. Το ΤΕΕ δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαψεύσει τους "ψιθύρους", είναι υπεράνω. Και εμάς ας μας πιάνει κατάθλιψη, ας αγωνιούμε για το μέλλον μας, επαγγελματικό, οικονομικό, οικογενειακό. Κακό του κεφαλιού μας που δίνουμε σημασία σε "ψιθύρους".

β) Έχει εναντιωθεί και έχει προχωρήσει σε πλήθος ενεργειών για να μην εφαρμοστούν οι προβλέψεις του μεσοπρόθεσμου.
Κύριοι του ΤΕΕ, αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, παρακαλώ πολύ να μας* ενημερώσετε εγγράφως* σε τι ακριβώς εναντιωθήκατε, σε ποιες -αναλυτικά- ενέργειες προβήκατε, τι αποτέλεσμα είχαν μέχρι τώρα και τι και πότε προσδοκάτε τα όποια αποτελέσματα.
Επίσης, αν οι ενέργειες σας δεν αποδώσουν, ποιο θα είναι το επόμενο βήμα. Φαντάζομαι έχετε ένα σχέδιο Β.

γ) Για την  εφαρμογή των αυξήσεων απαιτείται γνωμοδότηση του Συμβουλίου Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και έπειτα Υπουργική Απόφαση. 
Είναι δε σε συνεχή επικοινωνία με το Υπουργείο για την μη εφαρμογή των αυξήσεων!
Ωραία. Και ποιος μας λέει ότι δεν θα υπάρχει η απαιτούμενη γνωμοδότηση και η υπουργική απόφαση;
Η "επικοινωνία" αρκεί; Ο υπουργός θα κάνει το παν για να ικανοποιήσει το ΤΕΕ και τα μέλη του προκειμένου να μην εφαρμοστεί ένας νόμος που ψήφισε η κυβέρνηση! Ας πρόσεχαν οι κουτόφραγκοι εταίροι μας στην ΕΕ. Εμείς ξέρουμε να ελισσόμαστε. Όταν όμως θα μας πουν εφαρμόστε το νόμο γιατί αλλιώς δεν έχει 7η, 8η, ν-στη δόση, τότε θα κάνουμε κωλοτούμπες για να εξασφαλίσουμε λίγο ακόμα χρόνο στη ζώνη του ευρώ.

δ) Ο παραπάνω πίνακας που προβλέπει αυξήσεις εισφορών μέχρι και 650¤/μήνα δεν είναι σωστός. Όλοι οι μετά την 31.12.1992 θα ανέβουμε μία μόνο ασφαλιστική βαθμίδα!
Προφανώς, δεν ξέρουμε να διαβάζουμε καλά. Αλλά βέβαια εδώ στην Ελλάδα ο καθένας μπορεί να ερμηνεύει ένα κείμενο όπως τον συμφέρει. Και όλους εμάς τους μηχανικούς μας συμφέρει να το διαβάσουμε έτσι όπως λέει το ΤΕΕ, αλλά γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά ότι έχουμε άδικο.

ε) Έχει πει στον υπουργό ότι οι αντιδράσεις του ΤΕΕ και των μηχανικών δεν θα αφήσουν να εφαρμοστεί καμιά αύξηση.
Και εγώ μέσα συνάδελφοι. Μόνο που, η μέχρι σήμερα πορεία μας έχει δείξει ότι ούτε οργανωνόμαστε, ούτε συσπειρωνόμαστε ούτε μαχητικοί είμαστε. Απόδειξη τούτου, η ίδια η απάντηση του ΤΕΕ στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, όπου το κατηγορεί για λαϊκισμό,παραπληροφόρηση, έλλειψη σοβαρότητας, εξυπηρέτηση παραταξιακών συμφερόντων! 
Ποσώς μας ενδιαφέρουν όλα αυτά. Οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι κοιτούν το αποτέλεσμα. Κι αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι ευνοϊκό για εμάς.

Το ΤΕΕ θα πρέπει να καταλάβει το εξής που μάλλον δεν το έχει καταλάβει.
Θέλουμε πρωτίστως ενημέρωση!!!
Μετά, καλές οι δράσεις που αναλαμβάνετε αλλά κινητοποιήστε κι όλους εμάς τα απλά μέλη του ΤΕΕ. Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να επανεξετάσετε την επανέκδοση του ενημερωτικού δελτίου του ΤΕΕ, με μικρότερη ύλη και μόνο μια φορά το μήνα;

----------


## xmakr

Με τις υγείες μας! Να δω πως θα τα βγάλουμε πέρα, ειδικά σε τέτοιους καιρούς!
Το πιό πλούσιο ταμείο το δώσαμε βορά στους γιατρούς και τους δικηγόρους.
Αφού ξεκοκάλισαν το ταμείο τους ήρθαν να βάλουν χέρι και στο δικό μας.
Αντε να μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου!!  :Θυμωμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Ας υπογράψουμε όλοι *ΕΔΩ*, ως ελάχιστη αντίδραση μας στη αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών μας.

Στόχος:
Η εκκίνηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων εναντίων της εφαρμογής αυτής της απόφασης και της ανάκλησης εφαρμογής του *Ν.3986/11* (βλ. άρθρα 14 & 15).

----------


## Xάρης

Εγκύκλιος του Υπουργείου δίνει διευκρινήσεις για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων των §14 & §15 του άρθρου 44 του *Ν.3986/2011* για την καταβολή των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του Ε.Τ.Α.Α.

Πρώτα απ' όλα μας ενημερώνει για μια τροπολογία, βλ. *Ν.4019/11*, άρθρο 20, §5 βάσει της οποίας οι αυξήσεις έχουν *αναδρομική ισχύ από 01.07.2011* και όχι από 01.01.2012!  
Επίσης, οι του νέου ασφαλιστικού, μετά την 01.01.1993, θα υπαχθούν *το πολύ στην 2η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία ανεξαρτήτως ετών*.
Όσοι δηλαδή έχουν μέχρι 3 έτη ασφάλισης στην 1η και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στην 2η.

Το πλήρες κείμενο της εγκυκλίου θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Xάρης

Την εβδομάδα που πέρασε έλαβα το ειδοποιητήριο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για τις εισφορές του Α' εξαμήνου του 2013, στις οποίες υπολογίστηκαν οι αυξήσεις λόγω μνημονίου του πίνακα της 1ης ανάρτησης του θέματος, ευτυχώς χωρίς να περιλαμβάνονται τα αναδρομικά από 01.07.2011.

Επιβεβαιώνεται έτσι το γεγονός ότι μόλις εισέλθουμε στην 5η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία, οι εισφορές θα φτάσουν, εν καιρώ ύφεσης και ανεργίας, τα 650¤ το μήνα!
Βέβαια, όχι για όλους, όχι για τους "παλιούς" ασφαλισμένους, θέμα *άδικο* και *ανήθικο* που δημιουργεί συνθήκες *αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού*.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει το εξής:
Είμαι "νέος" ασφαλισμένος, δηλαδή μετά 01.01.1993.
Μέχρι σήμερα έχω καταβάλει στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τις εισφορές 19 ετών.
Απομένουν 21 έτη (2013-2033) για να συμπληρώσω 40 χρόνια και να μπορώ να λάβω πλήρη σύνταξη.
Για τα *21* αυτά χρόνια θα πρέπει να καταβάλω στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ~*147.500¤* συνολικά.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα: 
113.700¤ για κύρια & επικουρική σύνταξη,12.000 για εφάπαξ,19.300¤ για υγειονομική κάλυψη,2.500¤ για τον ΟΑΕΔ

Αξίζει τον κόπο;
Μήπως να πληρώσω μόνο το 2013 προκειμένου να κλείσω 20ετία για καλό και κακό και μετά διαγραφή, "ενοικίαση" σφραγίδας και ασφάλιση σε ιδιωτική εταιρία για σύνταξη και υγεία;

Πλέον ο μύθος της δημόσιας ασφάλειας έχει καταρρεύσει. 
Επιπλέον, δεν γνωρίζουμε ούτε πόσα θα πληρώσουμε, ως πότε και πόσα θα λάβουμε για να κάνουμε και εμείς τον προγραμματισμό μας.
Έτσι βλέπω οι ιδιωτικές ασφάλειες να γίνονται πολύ πιο ελκυστικές σε σχέση με το παρελθόν, κυρίως λόγω του ότι η επισφάλειες μεταξύ ιδιωτικής-δημόσιας έχουν εξισωθεί κατά την γνώμη μου.

Μόλις μάθω για κάποια ιδιωτικά προγράμματα συνταξιοδοτικά και υγειονομικής κάλυψης, θα σας ενημερώσω σε ξεχωριστό θέμα, έτσι για να έχουμε μέτρο σύγκρισης.

----------


## dimitrisv

Μάλλον από "λάθος" με τα κατέταξαν στη 2η ασφαλιστική βαθμίδα με 17 χρόνια ασφάλισης. Επιβαβιώνω ότι δεν έχουν υπολογιστεί αναδρομικά 2013.
Το θέμα της διαγραφής είναι ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκο διότι τελικά το ταμείο μας ασφαλίζει ιδιότητα & όχι εργασία κι αυτό γιατί διαγραφή από το ταμείο σημαίνει απώλεια της ιδιότητας του μηχανικού. (και η διαγραφη από μόνη της δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση. Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση διαγραφής και εγγραφής σε ασφαλιστικό φορέα άλλης χώρας της Ε.Ε.)

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι δεν είναι λάθος.
Όλους όσους έχουν πάνω από μία τριετία στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, είτε 4 είτε 14 είτε 24 χρόνια, τους κατέταξαν στη 2η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.

Προσωπικά όπως ερμήνευσα τον νόμο του μνημονίου θα έπρεπε απ' την αρχή, από τώρα δηλαδή να μας κατατάξουν σε 2η, 3η, 4η, 5η κατηγορία. Αν όμως γινόταν αυτό και μας έρχονταν το χαρτί του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με 6*650=*3.900¤* για το εξάμηνο, δεν νομίζω ότι θα πλήρωνε κανένας.

----------


## Kostas2002

Υπάρχει κάπου, στο ειδοποιητήριο, η 3ετία που έχουμε υπαχθεί;

----------


## Xάρης

Στην "ανάλυση λογαριασμού". 
Η τριετία αναφέρεται ως "ασφαλιστική κατηγορία".

1η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία = 1η τριετία
2η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία = 2η τριετία
κ.ο.κ.

----------


## Kostas2002

Ευχαριστώ.
Δεν γράφει κάτι τέτοιο το δικό μου.

----------


## plethron

Ούτε σ' εμένα γράφει κάτι τέτοιο (ασφαλιστική κατηγορία ή τριετίες). Γράφει παντού την φράση ¨άνω πενταετίας¨. Είμαι ασφαλισμένος 24 χρόνια.

----------


## Xάρης

Εσύ plethron προφανώς είσαι προ του 1993, δηλαδή από τους "παλιούς" ασφαλισμένους, οπότε για σένα δεν έχει νόημα η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.
Θα παραμείνει η 2η μέχρι να πάρεις σύνταξη.
Δεν είναι άδικο;

Το περίεργο είναι του Kostas2002 που είναι μετά το 1993. Εκτός Κώστα αν είσαι και εσύ με το παλιό ασφαλιστικό. 
Μήπως είχες έστω και ένα ένσημο π.χ. σε ΙΚΑ, ΤΕΒΕ προ του 1993;

----------


## Kostas2002

Εμ για αυτό και εμένα δεν γράφει κάτι τέτοιο. Προ 93 είμαι. 

υ.γ. αλήθεια πότε είπα πως είμαι μετά το 1993;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το είπες. 
Εγώ έκανα μια λάθος υπόθεση βασισμένος στο όνομα χρήστη που χρησιμοποιείς: Kostas*2002*

----------


## Kostas2002

ΑΑΑΑ, μάλιστα.
 Χριστός Ανέστη επί της ευκαιρίας...

----------


## Xάρης

Αληθώς Ανέστη!
Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------

